# Weird...



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

My husband says I "smell pregnant" (we think I'm nearly eight weeks... going to the OB tomorrow). He describes this scent as somewhat like talcum powder.


----------



## DommieDo (Aug 9, 2001)

how sweet! I have never heard this before but never say never!!


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

I know I smell pregnant to the cat; Tiger is now sleeping on my knees rather than my tummy. But one does not expet human males to have quite as good a sense of smell as the cat!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Wow! LOL That is some sniffer he's got there!I bet he buys you great B'day gifts too!







BQ


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

How incredibly odd, Jenn! You better ask the OB; I'm dying to know.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Maybe it is talcum powder







I never heard of this this before...but congratulations anyway...there seems to be a baby boom going on where I am. I'm about 19 weeks so far and am just beginning to show although I put on weight from day 1!


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

It's not talcum powder. I don't use it.The OB's assistant says that he must just have a really good sense of smell, like the cat does







I'm only eight weeks, although from my IBS and all teh hormones together, I have a fair bit of bloating! AT least all my clothes are transition clothes!


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Even more weird...Mr. JennT's Mom can apparently smell this "talcum powder smell". Bizarre... I have married into the family of SUper Senses. We've been married for nearly ten years - why didn't I know this before!?


----------

